# Picard vs Doyon



## BenV (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I recently started a bakery with my wife and had a bit of an ... adventure ... with our bread oven. Long story short: our brand new oven is getting replaced with a different one.

It is now between a Picard MOD32-1 and a Doyon 3T-1. On paper they seem like very similar ovens, but the price difference is pretty darn impressive. We could get a second deck on the Picard (MOD32-2) for less than the single deck Doyon 3T-1.

We have experience with other Doyon oven models and are pretty sure this 3T-1 will be a great oven, but does anyone here have experience with the Picard Modulux ovens? Who can explain why the Doyon is so much more expensive? Is it just an CA$8000 name tag or is there truly a big difference between the two?


----------

